# DMR Vault or Crankbrothers stamp?



## ethanhan_ (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi all,
Should I go for the DMR vault or the crank brothers stamp? I have an orange norco range, the crank brothers stamp according to what I've read is better than the DMR vault, however the DMR vault has orange and the crank brothers only have black (which still suits my bike but I much prefer orange).


----------



## ruppguts (Sep 7, 2007)

Vaults for sure. The Vaults just took the top spot in a very in depth pedal shoot-out on VitalMTB. They posted the reviews yesterday.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Canfield Crampons Mag !!! they last and are NICE AND LITE !
!!


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

I'll say orange Hope F20s


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

+1 for hope and canfield. i'd say hope outlast's canfield. going on 4th season of f-20's with positively no maintenance. i did swap pins right outta the box though


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

I had the same question last week when I decided to go back to platforms for this winter and decided to treat myself - I had the Stamps in the basket, but went for the DMR Vaults instead as they were slightly cheaper (on sale). I've put in a few DH uplift days since installing and I can't recommend them enough. 

I am blown away by them, no issues at all - easily the best flat pedal I have used. Great size, good pins, excellent shoe retention. For comparison, over the years I've gone through Saint MX80s, Deity Compounds, Raceface Altas, CrankBros Mallet DH (clipless I know, and a close second to the DMRs), DMR V8s etc.

You can't go wrong with Vaults if my experience is anything to go by.


----------

